# Elektra Micro Casa



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

I'd love to put one of these on my worktop.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Elektra-Micro-Casa-Lever-Espresso-Coffee-Machine/254285570691?hash=item3b3499e283:g:yGgAAOSwJQxdG21W









Are they any good? I really like it, but I'm not very handy if it needs any work.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The micro case looks much nicer than it performs, it over heats badly and you need to be on top of it to get the best from it. That said if you learn it's idiosyncrasies then you can get great stuff from it


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

coffeechap said:


> The micro case looks much nicer than it performs, it over heats badly and you need to be on top of it to get the best from it. That said if you learn it's idiosyncrasies then you can get great stuff from it


 Thanks for the advice @coffeechap , I'm pretty new to all this and certainly don't need anything complicated. I'll have to wait for a second hand Londinium bargain! ??


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Good plan. You won't go wrong with a Londinium


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> The micro case looks much nicer than it performs, it over heats badly and you need to be on top of it to get the best from it. That said if you learn it's idiosyncrasies then you can get great stuff from it


Surly if it overheats badly being on top of it isn't the best place to be...or am I missing something?


----------



## HelloFrank (Jul 9, 2019)

coffeechap said:


> The micro case looks much nicer than it performs, it over heats badly and you need to be on top of it to get the best from it. That said if you learn it's idiosyncrasies then you can get great stuff from it


 I agree with all that. Ours overheats quickly, one-shot and then the next is steam!

It does however froth milk lovely and ours has been totally reliable for over 10 years (with some servicing over time). Even with the overheat, I would happily buy another.


----------

